
Show HN: Ekoru.org search engine that helps animals and the environment - blinkybill
https://www.ekoru.org
======
blinkybill
We've launched a search engine that raises money for charity partners involved
in animal welfare, ocean conservation, reforestation, and climate action
policy.

Help animals and the planet by searching and surfing the web.

This month's partner is World Animal Protection.

Chrome/Brave and Firefox extensions available.

Feedback welcome!

